# High Hitter Hydraulics



## High Hitter Hydraulics (Aug 5, 2014)

Whats up everyone, Wanted to start this new page and bring everyone new updates, products and pics. Get at me at Dan 702-418-7275 or by PM. Don't Hesitate to ask questions, pricing or anything else. Thank you for the support.


----------



## High Hitter Hydraulics (Aug 5, 2014)

+






+






+






+








Everything from custom pumps, blocks and suspension. Chrome, engraving and reinforcing. Check back daily for more pics and updates. Also coming soon, New Hopper with High Hitter equipped to show the work we do.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:werd::h5:


----------



## High Hitter Hydraulics (Aug 5, 2014)

+














Just some pics of what our product does. Wanna Rep High Hitter, we have shirts in stock as well. Hit us up for any custom needs. Suspension parts, reinforcements, street kits to hop kits.


----------



## High Hitter Hydraulics (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## High Hitter Hydraulics (Aug 5, 2014)

Check out our kits-- can be customized to fulfill your needs from basic street use to the hop game. Hit us up for any kit inquiries, or customize your kits today. All parts available in kits or individually.


----------



## High Hitter Hydraulics (Aug 5, 2014)

Need chrome, engraving, custom suspension work to custom hop handles, we do it all.


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sup dan...monte looking clean...u got any tires in stock? 155/80/r13


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

T.T.T for da HIGH HITTER CREW...clean work and coo homies....


----------



## BackNtheDay (Mar 25, 2014)

High Hitter Hydraulics said:


> View attachment 1357906
> View attachment 1357914
> View attachment 1357922
> View attachment 1357930
> ...


i got a 91 towncar,what i need for the front to get it to hop? what size coils do i need?


----------



## High Hitter Hydraulics (Aug 5, 2014)

What you need is a set of BBC 4 1/2's
175 shipped to you


----------



## High Hitter Hydraulics (Aug 5, 2014)

High Hitter Hydraulics said:


> What you need is a set of BBC 4 1/2's
> 175 shipped to you.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

My boy from Ryders for life from Canada is still waiting on his chrome n engraved plaque that he gave you last year super show. He was trying to get ahold of you but u don't answer.


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck that your boy is trippin he owes us a $350 fee that's why he ain't got that shit back if he wants it tell him to get at me


----------



## High Hitter Hydraulics (Aug 5, 2014)

He never called me my phones on 24 seven he never text me. His plaque is done. About 4months ago was not my fault Engraver was backed up. Very impatient but it is what it is No deposit don't see why is tripping. I paid it all up front he owes me 350 he can get his plaque back. I even talk to his president of his club he knows the situation he hasn't contacted me back.


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Work done @ Highhitters customs


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh I was told that oj at bmh took care of it after months later.


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nah pimp we still have plaque he owes us 350 we did all engraving and he got a lot of work done and couldn't pay for it all his shit is still at our shop you got some wrong info playa


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Sup bros can u guys pm me the price on 2 pumps setup a powerful setup looking to buy but haven't decided on what brand


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Regular pumps not piston


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Pm sent bro


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

High Hitter Hydraulics said:


> He never called me my phones on 24 seven he never text me. His plaque is done. About 4months ago was not my fault Engraver was backed up. Very impatient but it is what it is No deposit don't see why is tripping. I paid it all up front he owes me 350 he can get his plaque back. I even talk to his president of his club he knows the situation he hasn't contacted me back.


lol you just gettting started and you got folks mad at you already....lmfao i got pics coming soooon for this topic..i sholud have got on here and told you aka the world about my block that didnt have the steel inserts but was drilled out for them..lol $20 later its fixed...lol...AND YES YOUR PHONE ON 24 SEVEN AT LEAST IT IS FOR ME LMFAO


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

lastdon said:


> Pm sent bro


Didn't get the pm bro


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

whos trippen? this has nothing to do with you !!! Sowatch.....YES I wanted a FULLY ENGRAVED CHROMED PLAQUE....I dropped my car clubplaque off into Danny's hands in October 2013 "Vegas Supershowweekend" this is August 2014 and still not done but you guys want themoney for unfinished work?? MR"lastdon" if am owe $350 for an unfinished plaque why on instagram itsays I owe $300??? you know why causeyou guys are trying to rip me off!!!! Didn't someone contact Rydaz4Lifepresident and this?? did he ask for an invoice to pay?? What did you guysprovide?? Didn’t he ask for your banking info ??? Did you guys give anything??You guys balling I owe $350 for unfinished product when it was $350 for a fullyengraved and chromed plaque? ALL I WANT IS TO GET ME CLUB PLAQUE BACK LET MEKNOW THIS CAN HAPPEN???? :run:


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

Didn't someone contact Rydaz4Life president and this?? did he ask for an invoice to pay?? What did you guys provide?? Didn’t he ask for your banking info ??? Did you guys give anything??


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn homie u went off on this topic. Lol


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Homie u trippin ***** your plaque has been done wtf u mean unfinished all ur shit was done u just got cheap and didn't pay for it and then went to other shops talking yes we talk to ur pres didn't pay either


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

And yes its 300 but 50 dollars shipping pimpin


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

correct me ................that's fully engraved and chromed????? that's done?


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Pimp stop bullshit in you said you didn't want a fully engraved plaque only partial and its chrome u got a lot of excuses don't have us put u on blast with pics of what you wanted


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

Buddy!!!! ..... WTF are you talking??? you werent even there but you know everything!!!.YES it was suppose to be FULLY ENGRAVED AND CHROMED ....so shut your mouth cause your talking smack!!! paperwork??? Post it up .... come one post it ... let me see the invoice that you "apprently have" ...........if you have an invoice why didnt you send it to the club president or send the bank info to get paid? 

:werd:


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

I will or someone will pick it up next month Vegas supershow weekend in person...not what I asked for but I will pay $300 just to get my plaque back...let me know if this works for you 


:x:


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes already talked to Jeff @ switches and thangs said he would pick it up at supershow done deal


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Check this out homie if I ever see you again I will smash you your cheap ass didn't even put a down payment towards it so fuck what you talking about you shit talker all you are is a cheap bastard


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

lastdon said:


> Check this out homie if I ever see you again I will smash you your cheap ass didn't even put a down payment towards it so fuck what you talking about you shit talker all you are is a cheap bastard


SHUT THE FUCK UP , how you going to smash me... go take a fucking SHOWER :barf: 

Am still paying for an unfinished product no sweat I just want my plaque back 

YES Jeff from Switch and Thangs will be picking up my plaque and you get your money and i'll get my unfinished plaque.... so whats your problem now?


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

***** I'll keep your plaque myself bitch you won't get that shit back I'll take as a wash homie cheap ass


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

It's funny when we talked you talked shit about black magic and switches & thangs and how you have your own shop but you at a fucking honda dealership lol you talk about us and how u keep it real but you just fake as fuck keep that 100 homie


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

lastdon and sick_00... not to be an asshole but this is a topic better said in person... tho there is like 3000 miles between you too...so have some respect for Heavy Hitter Hydraulics (Dan) and move your conversation to Facebook like the rest of the world....LOL....Dan called me Yesterday cuz he didnt know my PROFILE NAME ON HERE..JUST TO SEE IF I KNEW 84IMPALAFINISHADREAM....NOW THAT'S A GUY I CAN DO BUSINESS WITH...IF YOU DON'T WANT TO THEN FINE JUST MOVE ON TO THE NEXT COMPANY


KEEP IT MOVING DAN ILL SEE YOU IN VEGAS AND TALK TO YOU AGAIN SOON


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

lastdon said:


> It's funny when we talked you talked shit about black magic and switches & thangs and how you have your own shop but you at a fucking honda dealership lol you talk about us and how u keep it real but you just fake as fuck keep that 100 homie


WOOOOOWWW!!!!

Really ?????

I NEVER said I had a shop!!! I was worked at a Honda dealership, Just for your info Dan shipped product to my work (honda) already so why would he ship it there if I had a shop???


I NEVER talked shit about anyone so stop your fucking lying. For Black Magic I dropped over $5000. last October in thier shop and they delivered (NO FUCKING HASLLES OR BULLSHIT)

For Jeff @ Switchs and thangs ....dont even go there I never said shit about him...His work speaks for itself. dealing with him no hassles or bullshit. 

Does Dan really want me to open my mouth about what he said about other people? you guys just fucking hating cause I'm spending money with others and not with you guys !!!


:scrutinize:


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

lastdon said:


> ***** I'll keep your plaque myself bitch you won't get that shit back I'll take as a wash homie cheap ass



WTF do you want man ???? now I'm getting my plaque picked up and you get paid and now you dont want to give it???


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

This is going nowhere get your plaque back let's end this bbuisness relationship cause there's always to sides to a story and your not man enough to admit what you said about other shops so it is what it is let's be done no more shit talking get your shit picked up were done with you done deal no more comments it over go on with your life


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn that was kinda unprofessional about next time seeing the dude, u gonna smash him.... why would you do that? Jus post up the paper trail that's he's asking for and it's a done deal... but to fight with the dude? Damn that's crazy.


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

***** disrespected me told me to shut the fuck up I don't get down like that maybe you do bro not me pimp


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

lastdon said:


> ***** disrespected me told me to shut the fuck up I don't get down like that maybe you do bro not me pimp


when someone says shut the fuck up to me on the net or the phone I just tell them to say it to my face...ill buy 1/2 the plane ticket if they live out of state too....cuz i know it wont be that way when we face to face...do to time or lack of balls...lol you nicer then me cuz i would have told him "ill break your fucking face"...lol but thats me...as for the bizzness side some custmers need to be told the hard way and others told with a feather...if you disrespect me ill disrespect you....supply and demand is a bitch all always need work but cars break everyday...rather have the tools then the broke car anyday...LASTDON let it go he needs someone to show him love thats why its on here and not in a private session be the bigger man and ignore him


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

No doubt big homie it's a done deal supershow we will resolve the matter and done doing buisness with him


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sup dan....any tires in stock?

155/80/r13


----------



## lastdon (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes keola808 just drop by shop how many you need


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Pm sent lastdon. ..

thanks


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

Is someone gonna be at the shop on saturday?


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

are the aluminum super seals done yet cuz i need some and the big motor seals too i know they in stock tho let me know asap when when they done


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream (Dec 29, 2003)

stole this from the tube not my video nice shit there Dan


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------

